# Niki



## Travis (20 Feb 2010)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but *Niki *has passed away.
More about it here. http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=4755190&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

Travis


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Feb 2010)

Wow. I had no idea. Thanks for letting us know.

He will be missed very much.


----------



## Ring (20 Feb 2010)

How sad he had a way with words and photos for all his great ideas he will be sadly missed,condolences to his family.


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Feb 2010)

That's very sad news - I had no idea he had been ill. A really great bloke who was so generous in sharing his ideas. He will be sadly missed by many.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woody67 (20 Feb 2010)

That's very sad news, he was such a clever,inspirational and enthusiastic man. Rest in Peace Niki.

Mark


----------



## OPJ (20 Feb 2010)

Very sad news. Although he hadn't been around much for the past year or so, he's always bought a lot to the forum and he will be missed.


----------



## dedee (20 Feb 2010)

Very sad news. I do hope he wife knows what an affect he had on so many people with his bright and innovative ideas.


Andy


----------



## Mike.C (20 Feb 2010)

I did not even know that he was ill. :shock: It just goes to show that as a member said in Tom's (Wizer) thread elsewhere, any of us can pass away and unless our partner lets the forum know we will just stop posting one day, and if we are lucky every now and again someone may say _*"What ever happened to so and so?"*_

Mind you a person like Niki will live on in all the forums he visited around the world by the amazing amount of clever tips and jigs he came up with. Maybe we should put all his work together in one sticky on the Jigs and Tips forum as a sort of way of remembering him, or is that to morbid?

My condolences go out to his wife and family.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Digit (20 Feb 2010)

Rest in peace Niki, we will always remember you ingenuity and generosity. 

Roy.


----------



## Racers (20 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Its a shame, he was full of great ideas he will be missed.


Pete


----------



## Shadowfax (20 Feb 2010)

Oh, that is very sad.
Such a clever and innovative guy.
Many people will miss him - a lot.

SF


----------



## andycktm (20 Feb 2010)

Very talented person


----------



## Shultzy (21 Feb 2010)

Very sad, but nice to know his jig postings will remain for future generations to enjoy. Condolences to his family.


----------



## devonwoody (21 Feb 2010)

I was very sad to hear the news of Niki and I think the woodwork forums have lost have lost one of its best and most helpful contributors.

As posted by Mike.C above I would also like to see a permanent thread posted perhaps at the Jigs forum on on our headings board above under "how to".

One of the Australian forum members is going to try and amalgamate Niki's threads from forums around the world and I am sure he will assist anyone here at UKworkshop with any of his findings.


----------



## Ad de Crom (21 Feb 2010)

Yes, indeed very sad news.
I remember Niki from Family Woodworking, and the Australian forum.
He posted many ideas about jigs, which I found very clever.
May he rest in peace. 
Ad


----------



## newt (21 Feb 2010)

That is very Sad news. His tips and high quality pictures were first class, a great loss to the community.


----------



## halken (21 Feb 2010)

I never knew him only seeing his posts here and on other forums but i feel sad that hes passed away he was a very talented man, my condolences to his wife and family


----------



## Boz62 (21 Feb 2010)

Very sad indeed. A generous bloke, I learned a lot from him. My condolences to his family. 

There is an article about him from 2008 here.

Boz


----------



## jlawrence (21 Feb 2010)

There is a pdf around somewhere of Niki's jigs that he posted on here.
Before all the photo links become inactive I suppose I'd better make sure I've got copies of anything I might want to build in the future.

He will be missed by many I'm sure, though he's left a legacy which will live on.


----------



## Fecn (21 Feb 2010)

You might be thinking of the PDF that I made back in 2008. It was called 'The wonderful world of Nikis Jigs.pdf'.

http://ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/the-wond ... kis%20jigs

Can't find it anywhere for the life of me now. It's gone off my webserver and I don't seem to have a backup copy in my Woodworking folder. If anyone downloaded a copy, I'd very much appreciate getting it back.

Niki will be much missed.


----------



## woodbloke (21 Feb 2010)

A sad loss - Rob


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Feb 2010)

He was a great member of this and evidently quite a few other forums and indeed will be missed by many including me.


----------



## 9fingers (21 Feb 2010)

Very sad news about Niki indeed.

My sincere condolences to his family. He was a great innovator.

I do have a copy of the compilation PDF file that FECN made and am in contact with him about restoring it.

Bob


----------



## Smudger (21 Feb 2010)

Very sad. My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## Dibs-h (21 Feb 2010)

I remember reading some of his posts and being throughly impressed with the solutions offered.

So sad - hope he's in peace and my thoughts\prayers are with his family.


----------



## Sportique (21 Feb 2010)

I have Niki to thank for my own discovery of UKW - I had googled for a jig and Niki's jig on UKW was one of the results.

He will be missed.

My sincere condolences to his wife and family

Dave


----------



## wobblycogs (21 Feb 2010)

Very sad news indeed.

I have a bunch of his threads open as I've building some of his jigs. Reading his posts was always a pleasure as they were so clear and well put together.


----------



## wizer (21 Feb 2010)

This is a great loss to our community. I exchanged many messages with niki and considered him a good friend. His jigs will always be remembered.

PS I collated all of niki's jigs in a post a couple of years ago. It's in the jigs section. Will dig it out later.


----------



## Fecn (21 Feb 2010)

Wizer - the thread you created for Niki's jigs was this one... Its is where I posted the PDF originally too... http://ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/the-wond ... 21712.html

Thanks to 9fingers Bob, the PDF is now back at it's original link.

Right-click this, and select save-link-as (do not try to view in your browser.. it'll take forever).

http://yourhome.org.uk/The_Wonderful_Wo ... s_Jigs.pdf

Cheers,

Jim.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Feb 2010)

How do the pictures get preserved, for members individually, I have heard that photobucket is where many are located and the account if there is one might not be preserved or even sometime photobucket might not be available to the woodworker public at large?

Can a PC expert here describe a method for individuals to save their own content?


----------



## Steve Jones (22 Feb 2010)

A very sad loss to the internet woodworking communities, condolences to Niki's family at this sad time. 

A big thank you to Tom, Jim and Bob for there behind the scenes work regarding collating and setting up the PDF file, our very own nikipedia, an excellent idea all round. It's now safely stored on my PC. 

Regards 

Steve


----------



## Argee (22 Feb 2010)

PM sent, John.

Ray


----------



## devonwoody (22 Feb 2010)

Argee":25v61ri7 said:


> PM sent, John.
> 
> Ray



BTW one hour later and no notification of that mail seen, but received with thanks,.

Can I put it on a dvd and not be reliant on any third parties at future viewing?


----------



## Argee (22 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":346r4l2g said:


> Can I put it on a dvd and not be reliant on any third parties at future viewing?


You can store downloaded files on any medium that's big enough to take it. I've sent another PM, BTW. 

Ray


----------



## lurker (22 Feb 2010)

Very sad, great bloke

Is there someway that Niki's family know how the whole world is reacting to their loss - I feel sure they would be amazed that he has effected so many of us in a positive way.


----------



## Argee (22 Feb 2010)

Yes, links to all the comments from all the forums have been sent to Regina, who has been very touched by them.

*Here* is a link to another forum with loads of Niki's jigs - some of which you might not have seen before.

Ray

Ray


----------



## BMac (22 Feb 2010)

I've been wondering what to say about Niki because I've used some of his ideas and every time I have used something he designed I have thought of him and how lucky we are to benefit from his generosity and willingness to share his ideas to help others.

I think a defining characteristic of Niki was the modesty with which he offered his designs.

Brendan


----------



## hobbler (23 Feb 2010)

I was saddened when heard the news on another forum thanks Devonwoody.

Niki was, is still an insperation simple and inavative jigs for the small or large workshop. I enjoyed everyone he posted here and on a couple of other forums. He made me realise $$$$ tools started with simple ideas. 

I want to say to his family you should be proud of him he gave time and inspiration to many he always replied to questions or PM's.

Niki will be in our hearts and minds for years to come.

Ray

Edited Agree/Ray thanks for the PDF yes took ages to down load I have saved all his WWF AU ones also will try doing the same. The only difference will be comments made around the different forums.


----------



## Eric The Viking (23 Feb 2010)

I'm a latecomer, I know, but I recently spent several happy hours learning, laughing and generally enjoying Niki's expertise and kindness in sharing it with the rest of us. So many brilliant ideas, from adapting cheap Workmates to simply be wider (and thus far more useful), to the world championship class 'router morticer' (oh, so tempting!). And brilliant and very simple things, like homemade knobs with sandpaper non-slip coatings. 

Those who say he lives on in his advice are quite right. I never knew him, but after looking at his postings, I feel I do a little, and that's a good thought.

It's one of those times when I guess we can be grateful for the Internet. so much of what we do and say in life goes unremarked, but at least via forums such as this, the best thoughts and ideas can continue on. 

Well done Niki: a life really well lived. Thank you to his family too, for sharing him with us.


----------



## Green (23 Feb 2010)

R.I.P Niki

I liked your posts.


----------



## Henning (24 Feb 2010)

I had a bit of sad moment yesterday when i was cutting up some threaded rod and remembered Niki's way of using a sanding bobbin in a drill press and a drill to clean it up and then remembered he is no longer with us to share all of his great ideas. 

Rest in peace, Niki!


----------



## boomer (27 Feb 2010)

I've only just seen this very sad thread,Top bloke and top woodworker will be very sadly missed.


----------

